# 10 yr old mini with mammary tumor



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Waiting to find out what is really go on is agony, I'm sending a virtual hug to you. I've had it go both ways, did biopsies on two of my poodles one it was benign, the other was malignant and the cancer was spreading. For dear Fannie she was 12 years old when I found the her tumor, she had a good 4 months before I had to let her go. 
For my sweet Flower she was six, they removed rhe tumor, it was benign she lived another 10 years.

Unfortunately you are not going to know until it's biopsied


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're having this scare. My Maltese had a mammary tumor when she was 6. I had it biopsied and it was benign. I'm not sure why the vet didn't remove it, but I'm guessing he suspected just by looking at it that it was benign. The tumor has not grown as far as I can tell. 

Yes, surgery can be harder on a dog who is 10, but I would still do it. Zooey had a dental at 10, and it was a tougher recovery than when she was younger. But if a surgery has to be done, 10 isn't super old, especially for a poodle. Metacam works well for pain relief. 

I don't think these tumors are so fast-growing that you need to worry for now (I know that's easier said than done!). I will think positive thoughts for your baby's tumor to be benign.


----------



## j4bs4209333 (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you both for your kind words and for sharing your stories. I tried to call the vet earlier and they said they would have her call me back but she hasn't yet. I decided if I don't hear back from her by Monday I'm going to bring Sweetie to Angell Memorial Hospital. I've heard it's one of the best in the area. I know it's impossible to tell just by looking at it because the vet couldn't even tell but the only thing keeping me optimistic is the fact that it's a solid mass. When I looked up pictures online of a malignant mammary tumor almost all of them looked like a small bunch of grapes or raisins under the skin. What she has is a solid smooth mass. What she has looks identical to pics of a inguinal hernia. Again I know you can't tell by looking I'm just trying convince myself the outcome might not be bad. I wish I knew who had her before me I would punch them in the face for not spaying her earlier. The poor thing doesn't deserve this. Thanks again I will update this post once I get the biopsy done.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sending you virtual hugs and positive thoughts from Texas. I can’t understand why your vet wouldn’t take a minute to call and explain next steps. I’m glad that your poodle is oblivious and has no discomfort from the growth.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

j4bs4209333 said:


> Thank you both for your kind words and for sharing your stories. I tried to call the vet earlier and they said they would have her call me back but she hasn't yet. I decided if I don't hear back from her by Monday I'm going to bring Sweetie to Angell Memorial Hospital. I've heard it's one of the best in the area.
> 
> Hi
> One of my families who adopted a toy poodle I was fostering swears by Angel Memorial Hospital. She wouldn't have taken her poodle to anyone else. Her poodle had multiple surgeries on her ears. She had been severely neglected and suffered from horrible ear infections for most of her life. She was 10 when she was adopted and lived to be about 15.
> ...


----------



## j4bs4209333 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> Sending you virtual hugs and positive thoughts from Texas. I can’t understand why your vet wouldn’t take a minute to call and explain next steps. I’m glad that your poodle is oblivious and has no discomfort from the growth.


Thank you. I don't understand either. They were open until 7 tonight I called around 2 and they told me she was at lunch and they would have her call me back once she returned yet I've heard nothing. It's not just a regular vet's office either it's Atlantic Veterinary Hospital that is her normal vet so it's actually an animal hospital. It's not like I've called multiple times being annoying or anything. on Wednesday they told me to call back Friday and I've only called once. I'm just going to bring her to Angell Memorial instead of God forbid waiting and letting it be too late. Thank You


----------



## j4bs4209333 (Nov 24, 2017)

PoodleFoster said:


> j4bs4209333 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you both for your kind words and for sharing your stories. I tried to call the vet earlier and they said they would have her call me back but she hasn't yet. I decided if I don't hear back from her by Monday I'm going to bring Sweetie to Angell Memorial Hospital. I've heard it's one of the best in the area.
> ...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so glad that you have such a great specialty hospital nearby, PoodleFoster validated your girl will get great care and maybe a referral to another general vet who can empathize with the anxiety of an “abnormal” growth or give a firm diagnosis of Cushing’s. Let us know.


----------



## j4bs4209333 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> I am so glad that you have such a great specialty hospital nearby, PoodleFoster validated your girl will get great care and maybe a referral to another general vet who can empathize with the anxiety of an “abnormal” growth or give a firm diagnosis of Cushing’s. Let us know.


I will let you all know. Thanks so much.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I would just be sure they treat more than adequately for pain post-surgery. My last dog (not a Poodle, but that doesn't matter) had such a surgery at 11 years, and the pills and dosing schedule they sent home with us were inadequate. We wound up in the emergency hospital, where she had a fentanyl patch added, with instructions to up her tablets until the patch kicked in. I think some vets do not understand the crucial element of pain management in healing, even today.

She lived to 16 years and three months, so survived this surgery .


----------



## j4bs4209333 (Nov 24, 2017)

Streetcar said:


> I would just be sure they treat more than adequately for pain post-surgery. My last dog (not a Poodle, but that doesn't matter) had such a surgery at 11 years, and the pills and dosing schedule they sent home with us were inadequate. We wound up in the emergency hospital, where she had a fentanyl patch added, with instructions to up her tablets until the patch kicked in. I think some vets do not understand the crucial element of pain management in healing, even today.
> 
> She lived to 16 years and three months, so survived this surgery .


Thanks for sharing. Every story I hear of a dog that age surviving is giving me hope.


----------



## j4bs4209333 (Nov 24, 2017)

*Two and 1/2 week wait to see a vet surgeon.....*

I spoke with someone at Angel Memorial this morning. She said it's a 2 1/2 week wait to have a consultation with a surgeon. After the consultation they will schedule a biopsy. Meanwhile, God forbid, cancer could be spreading throughout her little body. Although I don't like the lack of concern from the primary vet if I can get her in there faster I'm going to do it. I'm just going to tell her I want a biopsy and I want it removed if it's something they can do.

This is my first dog, and up until now she has been very healthy, so I'm not sure how this type of procedure normally works or if my expectations are unreasonable. If I'm being neurotic, super impatient, or totally over-reacting please tell me. 

Meanwhile Sweetie still has no idea there's anything wrong. She just wants to eat everything she can like always.

Thanks again. All of you are amazing.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I absolutely understand your anxiety, and applaud your determination to get the very best treatment for Sweetie, but having gone through breast cancer myself I don't think a few days, or even weeks, will make a huge difference. The important thing is that you work with professionals that you trust, and who understand the various options available. A biopsy is the obvious next step, but it may be better to consider having it done somewhere where they can evaluate the tumour while she is under anaesthetic, and remove it immediately if necessary, rather than put her through two GAs. These are things you need to discuss with a vet you trust, who can help you to assess the risks and make a decision. Mammary tumours are potentially dangerous, but they are not an emergency in the way pyometra, for example, would be. There is time to pause, research, and make a careful decision.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If she is not bothering it and acts like she feels well I would leave well enough alone. My childhood beagle developed a number of mammary tumors (she was unspayed) when she was older. We let them be and she had a number of good years after they appeared (died of congestive heart failure related to a congenital murmur).

fjm is right that a wait of 2-3 weeks is not likely to change the outcomes. Cancer is not an acute disease. It's development is slow and sneaky and by the time a tumor is obvious if it is malignant the damage is already on the loose so to speak. My general bio lecture this morning was on cancer genetics. 

Dogs don't fear words like cancer the way we do. There is no anxiety for them about a diagnosis like cancer. For cancer as long as the quality of life is good or unable to be reasonably improved by surgery for our dogs we have a non-intervention POV (no chemo, no radiation).


----------



## j4bs4209333 (Nov 24, 2017)

I just wanted to update this and say thank you again to everyone for your kind words. I brought sweetie for surgery today. I ended up going with the original vet which is Atlantic Veterinary Hospital because Angell Memorial didn't even have a consultation appointment open until the 19th. She removed the tumor and sent it out for a biopsy. Some levels in her liver and kidneys were high and the vet said that that's a common thing in a dog with Cushing's but just to be on the safe side she did x-rays to make sure her lungs liver kidneys etc looked good. They said she seemed to really love the painkiller high and as we're currently on our way home her head keeps nodding. She does look like she's enjoying it. Thank you all again. I'm generally a very pessimistic person but I was able to remain optimistic to some extent because of all your experiences you shared with me.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sweetie does, indeed look like she is happy while high! And she wears her jersey well.

I do hope she has a full, easy recovery and that you have many many more quality years together.

She does look like a "Sweetie"!

Viking Queen


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

My late miniature poodles each had surgeries when they were 11 and 12, and they lived until 16 and 15, respectively. Keep on top of the pain, make sure the stitches or staples stay as they should, and best wishes for an easy recovery!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah best wishes for a quick recovery, poor baby


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy healing, Sweetie! Positive thoughts, the size of Texas, on the biopsy results.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping for good biopsy results, and a straight forward recovery.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

What a tempest in a teapot.... 

I've been in thyroid cancer groups... with humans facing an unknown future... and there's been less panic from the biopsied HUMAN than I see here.

You're panicking for nothing. Stop!


----------

